
Why That Salesperson Just Won’t Stop Emailing You - gk1
http://priceonomics.com/why-that-salesperson-just-wont-stop-emailing-you/
======
jakobegger
Typical short term thinking. you might sell to a few customers using this
tactic, but at the cost of annoying hundreds of leads for every sale. Your
email deliverability will probably also fall as people report your mails as
spam.

If you're a sales person who is paid a commission on every sale, and don't
plan to stay at the company for the long term, go ahead and spam people. If
you care about the reputation and success of your company, I'd recommend not
to poisson the well...

~~~
tomjen3
Most sales guys are paid a quarterly bonus for beating sales goals. That
doesn't make them interested in long-term productivity of their firm.

